# Vallisneria – The One Plant Wonder.



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

I wrote an article on Vallisneria. Basically you can look like you've been growing plants for years. All it takes is one easy to grow plant.

Have a look if you're interested.

http://www.tankgeek.com/2011/01/24/vallisneria-–-plant-wonder


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice article. Thanks for sharing.


----------

